# TOTAL ANNIHILATION Game Zocker gesucht !



## Midguard (14. Mai 2010)

Wo seit ihr "alten" TA Zocker??
Hoffentlich noch nicht ausgestorben!? 

Ich hätte mal wieder richtig Lust nach über 10 Jahren TA online zu zocken 

Wer hat Lust und macht mit?


----------



## Otep (14. Mai 2010)

Oh man, das hat ich ja schon voll vergessen  müsste ich aber noch irgend wo rum fliegen haben, mal schaun


----------



## Midguard (14. Mai 2010)

Und gefunden?


----------



## Blauschwein (17. Mai 2010)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es hier noch liegen, inkl beider Add Ons. Werde es mal installieren wenn ich wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## superman1989 (17. Mai 2010)

muhhaaa ich hab auch noch !!!!! übergeil das game ^^  -hab mal mit cumpels die ganze Nacht lanparty damit gemacht - eine runde hat dann bis zu 6 Stunden gedauert, besonders weil wir ein patch hatten das man 50.000 Einheiten erstellen konnte, - schon nach 30 min. verliert man den ÜBERBLICK TOTAL !!! und man bekam Augenkrebs -- so lustig! haha... 

Ps: der Rechner hat auch schon mal angefangen zu stocken! oohh


----------



## Midguard (22. Dezember 2011)

Den Thread mal wieder nach langer Zeit ausgraben ...

Damals ist leide rnichts draus geworden, gibt es Euch noch?


----------



## superman1989 (15. Februar 2012)

wir haben das tolle Spiel letztes Wochenende zu viert gesuchtet... aber so nach 10 Stunden hatten wir kein Bock mehr


----------



## LightN1ng (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo , 
ich hatte seit geraumer Zeit auch wieder lust au TA aber dann bekam ich das spiel nicht zum laufen da es auf windows7 wohl nicht läuft deswegen bin ich auf Supreme Commander umgestiegen. 
Aber falls jemand weiss wie man es zum laufen bekommt würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## HCN (1. März 2012)

Ja ich liebe dieses Game, SC ist auch ein halbwegs guter Nachfolger geworden. 

Leider hat man die Reihe mit SC 2 total in den Sand gesetzt. War wohl zu schwierig für die Masse. Aber gerade das TA Ressourcen und Bausystem hat das Spiel so wertvoll gemacht.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2012)

Total Annihilation würde ich auch eher mit Supreme Commander als mit SC vergleichen. Forged Alliance ist finde ich der beste Teil der Supreme Commander Reihe .


----------



## sh4sta (2. März 2012)

Ich denke das er mit "SC" auch "Supreme Commander" meint


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2012)

Das kann natürlich auch sein. 

Wenn ich SC2 lese denke ich immer automatisch an Starcraft 2.


----------



## Svayne (7. März 2012)

uh geil das spiel!

falls ich es wieder finde, gibt es noch leute die mitzocken?


----------



## Midguard (23. April 2012)

Und gibts hier Neuigkeiten? 

Jemand Lust auf eine gepflegte Materialschlacht?


----------



## Midguard (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich hole den guten Thread mal wieder hoch, da immer noch brandaktuell


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Midguard schrieb:


> Ich hole den guten Thread mal wieder hoch, da immer noch brandaktuell



Habe das Spiel leider nicht, freue mich aber auf den geistigen Nachfolger Planetary Annihilation


----------

